# GENERAL FORUM > THE ANABOLIC LOUNGE - Off Topic Discussion >  what do the pro's take

## scruffy_poc

just out of interest does anyone know what the pro's take...and what are the regulations surrounding the pro comps...

does anybody really know what they really take

----------


## Johny-too-small

Wrong forum.....

They eat a lot of ice cream, lol. I dont think you'll get any answers here, bro.

----------


## Timm1704

showers...

----------


## juju

Jay Cutler took Aplodan and won Mr. Olympia...

----------


## gigem

that mass stack from gnc

----------


## MFT81

F-ing smart asses, luv you guys

----------


## stocky121

cell-tech  :Hmmmm:

----------


## dank1970

:Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:  


> Jay Cutler took Aplodan and won Mr. Olympia...

----------


## Bossman

A better question would be "What don't the pro's take?"

----------


## frenchy

A break!!!

----------


## scruffy_poc

i get it....

but are horse steroids and stuff really used...
also what sort of cycles

----------


## Dangerdan

> i get it....
> 
> but are horse steroids and stuff really used...
> also what sort of cycles


Horse steroids were common in the 70s and 80s. As time progressed, most top lvl bbers moved to cow steroids and then on to monkey steroids (its true). Today, many pros use only monkey and/or feline steroids. Obviously, female bbers prefer the feline versions. A normal cycle in the off season would look something like:

Weeks 1-16 Monkey steroid at 1000mg (5cc's) taken bi-weekly
Weeks 1-4 Cow steroids to kickstart growth
Weeks 10-18 Feline (cat) steroids to help with cutting fat; a common side effect here is increased curiosity

Hope this helps.

----------


## shredzs

hehehe

----------


## 5ifthCitizen

> Horse steroids were common in the 70s and 80s. As time progressed, most top lvl bbers moved to cow steroids and then on to monkey steroids (its true). Today, many pros use only monkey and/or feline steroids. Obviously, female bbers prefer the feline versions. A normal cycle in the off season would look something like:
> 
> Weeks 1-16 Monkey steroid at 1000mg (5cc's) taken bi-weekly
> Weeks 1-4 Cow steroids to kickstart growth
> Weeks 10-18 Feline (cat) steroids to help with cutting fat; a common side effect here is increased curiosity
> 
> Hope this helps.


yea ive heard of this

----------


## scruffy_poc

ha ha

----------


## MFT81

> Horse steroids were common in the 70s and 80s. As time progressed, most top lvl bbers moved to cow steroids and then on to monkey steroids (its true). Today, many pros use only monkey and/or feline steroids. Obviously, female bbers prefer the feline versions. A normal cycle in the off season would look something like:
> 
> Weeks 1-16 Monkey steroid at 1000mg (5cc's) taken bi-weekly
> Weeks 1-4 Cow steroids to kickstart growth
> Weeks 10-18 Feline (cat) steroids to help with cutting fat; a common side effect here is increased curiosity
> 
> Hope this helps.


 :Liar:   :LOL:

----------


## PeteyK

i heard they drink a lot of water

----------


## reddragon4954

Why did they stop using horse roids? Just curious, you would think since the animal is bigger than a monkey the stuff given to cows would be much stronger?

----------


## thetank

> Why did they stop using horse roids? *Just curious*, you would think since the animal is bigger than a monkey the stuff given to cows would be much stronger?


he must be running the feline(cat) gear... :What?:

----------


## number twelve

lol...

----------


## NotSmall

> he must be running the feline(cat) gear...


I'm really genuinely hoping he's not serious...

----------


## lpicken

> Why did they stop using horse roids? Just curious, you would think since the animal is bigger than a monkey the stuff given to cows would be much stronger?


I was over at Ronnie's house the other day and he gave me the lowdown on feline gear. He said it was a pre-contest cutting drug only. However, he did say it made you pretty moody just like a cat.  :Asskiss:   :1laugh:

----------


## Polska

meeoow.

----------


## Obs

Oh yeah! I saw what the pros take once! Its this funny green shit! Once they shoot up their clothes tear off (except their pants)they can deflect machinegun fire and jump like a mile!

----------


## Mista Massive

apparently, some of the pro's take kangaroo gear, so they can grow a pouch in which to hold all the cow, horse, and feline gear

----------


## marcus300

The difference betweeen pro's and amature's is the dedication and motivation to train and eat 24/7 and be consistant from year to year.

There's no secret cycle or AAS, once you have found the best way to cycle for your body its about being dedicated at eating the right foods and training with intensity.

----------


## ftony

> just out of interest does anyone know what the pro's take...and what are the regulations surrounding the pro comps...
> 
> does anybody really know what they really take


That's to broad a question to answer really,Just do some AAS research,they don't take anything different than you would find researching AAS, just maybe a bit higher dose than most would take,combined with a method to the madness thats why that question cant be answered...

----------


## taiboxa

pro's take more food than you.

----------


## paulzane

> pro's take more food than you.


I would say pros take more quality food than you !!!

----------


## Prada

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=294512&page=2
If you look in here, theres an ad by Nark....reveals his secret weapon. This is what the pros take.

----------


## TheDfromGC

> The difference betweeen pro's and amature's is the dedication and motivation to train and eat 24/7 and be consistant from year to year.


id throw genetics in there too

----------


## Foskamink

> pro's take more food than you.


ask tai he takes like a pro

----------


## Tesla

> just out of interest does anyone know what the pro's take...and what are the regulations surrounding the pro comps...
> 
> does anybody really know what they really take


Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's peanut butter.

----------


## skr0w

This is gonna sound weird but I heard they recycle their urine and inject it back into themselves.

----------


## PeteyK

> This is gonna sound weird but I heard they recycle their urine and inject it back into themselves.



that i have a feeling is not correct

----------


## l2elapse

> This is gonna sound weird but I heard they recycle their urine and inject it back into themselves.


strange  :What?:

----------


## FRANk THe TANk

wait are you guys saying you DONT recycle and shoot your urine? it works wonders, and no gyno either!

----------


## collar

the pros use creatine  :Smilie: .

----------


## LawMan018

> This is gonna sound weird but I heard they recycle their urine and inject it back into themselves.


Well that's why it hasn't been working... I've been drinkin' the damn stuff!

----------


## g101

a lot of stuff

----------

